# hacer hacer algo



## licinio

Hola,

llevo la mosca detrás de la oreja cuando debo traducir alguna frase (desde italiano por ejemplo) con "hacer hacer algo", porque mis profesores de español me han enseñado que no suena bien en muchas ocasiones y es mejor dejar de expresarlo o emplear otro verbo como "dejar".

De hecho: ti sei fatto tagliare i capelli? --> ¿te has cortado el pelo?

De ahí mi recelo cuando se trata de decidir si usar la prerífrasis o encontrar una alternativa.

Os quisiera preguntar si es correcto:

ti faccio fare un giro con la mia auto nuova --> te hago dar una vuelta con mi coche nuevo.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ciao Licinio!

Il tuo poblema è un problema molto comune tra coloro che studiano la lingua spagnola. Anche io, spesso, mi trovo in difficoltà nell'esprimere una frase con "far fare" / "hacer+hacer", e, benché alcune volte la struttura è perfettamente funzionante in spagnolo, preferisco usare una perifrasi, o stravolgere la frase.

Nella frase "ti sei fatto tagliare i capelli", potresti benissimo dire anche "¿te has hecho cortar el pelo?", mentre per "ti faccio fare un giro con la mia auto nuova" mi suona meglio "te dejo dar una vueltecita en mi coche nuevo".

In ogni caso aspetta i nativi. 

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Normalmente Fare-Fare implicaría una imposición.
En el primer caso funciona bien, como indica Sabri, porque va implicito que lo ha hecho un barbero (Y que le has pagado). Pero si un niño convence a otro para que le haga un corte "de fantasía" también se usaría esa forma.

En el segundo caso es más evidente "Te hago dar una vuelta..." puede entenderse como "Quiero que pruebes el coche" Podrías decirlo si te estás quejando de un problema técnico y la otra persona te dijera que es imposible porque es un coche nuevo.

La forma "incorrecta" es similar a "Hacer que + verbo"
Hiciste que te cortaran el pelo.
Haré que des una vuelta... (Aunque no quieras)


La elección de "vueltecita" en vez de "vuelta" de Sabri, es bastante buena. Si usas "vuelta" puedes encontrarte con que se hacen una excursión por toda la provincia o que aparecen tres horas más tarde.


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> La forma "incorrecta" es similar a "Hacer que + verbo"
> Hiciste que te cortaran el pelo.
> Haré que des una vuelta... (Aunque no quieras)


Ciao Neuro.
Potresti spiegarmi perché sono incorrette queste due frasi?


----------



## CarolMamkny

sabrinita85 said:


> Ciao Neuro.
> Potresti spiegarmi perché sono incorrette queste due frasi?


 
No es que él diga que son incorrectas, lo que te está explicando es que el significado de "hacer" en el contexto de estas frases es diferente. En estas frases se expresa una "obligación" de que *alguien* tiene que hacer *algo *y por consecuencia es diferente al significado del uso del verbo "fare" en el italiano en el mismo tipo de oración.


----------



## sabrinita85

CarolMamkny said:


> No es que él diga que son incorrectas, lo que te está explicando es que el significado de "hacer" en el contexto de estas frases es diferente. En estas frases se expresa una "obligación" de te *alguien* tiene que hacer *algo *y por consecuencia es diferente al significado del uso del verbo "fare" en el italiano en el mismo tipo de oración.


Ah ok, Carol.
muchas gracias.


----------



## claudine2006

licinio said:


> Hola,
> 
> llevo la mosca detrás de la oreja cuando debo traducir alguna frase (desde el italiano por ejemplo) con "hacer hacer algo", porque mis profesores de español me han enseñado que no suena bien en muchas ocasiones y es mejor dejar de expresarlo o emplear otro verbo como "dejar".
> 
> De hecho: ti sei fatto tagliare i capelli? --> ¿te has cortado el pelo?
> 
> De ahí mi recelo cuando se trata de decidir si usar la perífrasis o encontrar una alternativa.
> 
> Os quisiera preguntar si es correcto:
> 
> ti faccio fare un giro con la mia auto nuova --> te hago dar una vuelta con mi coche nuevo.


Meglio dire: te llevo a dar una vuelta en mi nuevo coche .


----------



## Chatito

Quante sfumature in ogni lingua e ancora di più tra una lingua e l'altra. Anche se non partecipo molto, ma seguo con grande interesse il foro.
Gli italiani mi correggeranno, ma sentir dire "ti faccio fare un giro con la mia auto nuova" non implica un'imposizione, bensì un invito. Così claudine 2006 traduce correttamente: te llevo a dar una vuelta...
Se poi nel contesto si vuole esprimere un obbligo, allora neuromantes fa bene traducendo: haré que te des una vuelta...
En todo caso, el far fare italiano debe encontrar una mejor expresión en español, o al menos usar: haré que hagas... pero aún así es una expresión tiesa.
Aquí todos aprendemos de todos


----------



## licinio

sabrinita85 said:


> mi suona meglio "te dejo dar una vueltecita en mi coche nuevo".Saludos


 
Gracias Sabrina,
había pensado en esta solución pero no acaba de convencerme, porque está claro en la oración italiana que soy yo quien va a conducir el coche, mientras en la traducción que propones, parece que te dejo el coche y las llaves y conduces tú...


----------



## Silvia10975

Pero Licinio... en italiano también no está completamente claro que eres tú quién conduce en la frase "ti faccio fare un giro con la mia auto nuova"... yo pensé que me dejarías conducir 
La differenzierei in italiano con "ti porto a fare un giro con la mia auto nuova" e quindi guidi tu. ¿Qué opinas?
 Silvia.


----------



## sabrinita85

s10975 said:


> Pero Licinio... en italiano también no está completamente claro que eres tú quién conduce en la frase "ti faccio fare un giro con la mia auto nuova"... yo pensé que me dejarías conducir
> La differenzierei in italiano con "ti porto a fare un giro con la mia auto nuova" e quindi guidi tu. ¿Qué opinas?
> Silvia.


Perfettamente d'accordo.

Se volevi l'altro tipo di traduzione, sarebbe stato meglio, come ben dice S10975, dire "ti porto a fare un giro con la mia auto nuova", o almeno spiegare cosa intendessi dire.


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces:
"Te doy una vuelta..."
"Te llevo a dar una..."


----------



## licinio

Se conoce que que estaba influido en la interpretación por la idea que ya tenía en mi cabeza. Disculpas. Pero ahora estoy convencido de las frases que nos ha dado Neuromante. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Neuromante

De nada. A mandar.


----------

